# Atwood saugey



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone catching any saugeye .I have been going on these days that aren't so windy .Can't catch a saugeye down there to save my life .Found bait yesterday and worked threw it and around it with Vibes and trolling Flickershad .No hits .Seems like the lake hasn't been the same since the pandemic and all the boat traffic the last two years .I'm beginning to think its fished out .Any willing to give me some tips ?


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

There's still fish in there. You just have to find them. With the lake being down try to fish the around the channels and road beds where they are closest to shore. Late evening early morning are best. Many times you'll be right tight to the bank. Try husky jerks and swim baits. Also look for rip rap and rocky shorelines make your casts parallel to start then fan them out working the opposite direction covering a 180°section working your way down the shorelines like that. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

saugeyesam said:


> There's still fish in there. You just have to find them. With the lake being down try to fish the around the channels and road beds where they are closet to shore. Late evening early morning are best. Many times you'll be right tight to the bank. Try husky jerks and swim baits. Also look for rip rap and rocky shorelines make your casts parallel to start then fan them out working the opposite direction covering a 180°section working your way down the shorelines like that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I don’t think the past years issues have had a negative impact on Saugeye at Atwood. I am coming off my best year for them there.
Being relatively new to fishing for them (3 years) I read everything I could find on them here on OGF.
What I embraced was that they most times are where I least expected them to be. Once I did so my ability to find them improved immediately.
Gotta try new things sometimes.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Look up Fishslim on YouTube. He's a saugeye master who works with Big Joshy and has perfected the cold water bite. He gives detailed information in his fishing seminars for Ohio waters including Atwood, buckeye, and indian lakes. One other thing, maybe change your screen name to Fish-on instead of Fishless...lol. Think positive young Jedi


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

They are in there, we've caught em every time we've went down.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Jig and minnow. Never use anything else.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Specwar said:


> Jig and minnow. Never use anything else.


Thanks guys .I have minnow traps in and if it doesn't get too windy I plan on going


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

fishless said:


> Thanks guys .I have minnow traps in and if it doesn't get too windy I plan on going


Never too windy for saugeye only for us fishermen. When I can’t get the boat out because of the wind I’ll hit the banks.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Fish the windy days. The more miserable it is for you the better it is for saugeyes. I compare saugeyes to ducks. The worse the weather the better the results. Atwood is one of the easiest lakes in the state to catch eyes. Just keep moving around you will catch them


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

My favorite Atwood Saugeye spot with water at current level. Normally it’s up to the timber line.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Specwar said:


> My favorite Atwood Saugeye spot with water at current level. Normally it’s up to the timber line.
> View attachment 480195


I know where that spot is


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

fishless said:


> I know where that spot is


Fish it


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm heading down tonight. I'll post report tomorrow.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> I'm heading down tonight. I'll post report tomorrow.


Fishing after dark ?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

If you know the spot I shared the pic of, and you’re going after dark, I suggest you carry a side arm as they entire exposed sandy area is littered with both deer, and Yote tracks. Be safe.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up . I was going to go with my son but he can't go now so maybe I'll go Sunday


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

fishless said:


> Fishing after dark ?


yea, feel free to join if you'd like


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> yea, feel free to join if you'd like


Thanks for the offer .Wife has other plans for me now


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

fishless said:


> Thanks for the offer .Wife has other plans for me now


np. I'll post a report regardless. Wanna get down before this front comes through.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> np. I'll post a report regardless. Wanna get down before this front comes through.


How did you do Heavymetal ?


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

fishless said:


> How did you do Heavymetal ?


Not good lol, still trying to wash the skunk off. Fished over by the launch ramp/ dam area from 9-1. Conditions seemed ideal. Slight breeze, baitfish stacked in the rocks, clear water. Wondering if that cold front had them pushed out. Usually, i'll pick up some crappie to, but nothing. The lake is drained way down since last time i was there a few weekends ago so a lot of that structure that held fish is gone now too. I'm hoping the cold stays. Seems like the nights you're down there picking ice out of your guides is when the bite is the hottest. Who knows, cant catch em sitting at home.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Not good lol, still trying to wash the skunk off. Fished over by the launch ramp/ dam area from 9-1. Conditions seemed ideal. Slight breeze, baitfish stacked in the rocks, clear water. Wondering if that cold front had them pushed out. Usually, i'll pick up some crappie to, but nothing. The lake is drained way down since last time i was there a few weekends ago so a lot of that structure that held fish is gone now too. I'm hoping the cold stays. Seems like the nights you're down there picking ice out of your guides is when the bite is the hottest. Who knows, cant catch em sitting at home.


Thanks for the report


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I’ve never seen it as low as it is right now.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Specwar said:


> I’ve never seen it as low as it is right now.


Yea,down 8 ft for bank erosion control work


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

I was wondering if they were planning on doing something. I've seen it low, but it seemed really low this year.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I believe they're adding more rip rap to help with the bank erosion. At least that's what a ranger told me. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Did you happen to notice that the breeze was out of the east last night? Seems to kill the bite in my opinion.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Moo Juice said:


> Did you happen to notice that the breeze was out of the east last night? Seems to kill the bite in my opinion.


Yup. comin out of the east


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Yeah went to the dam last night.. water is very low… saugeye not to be found… fished from 5:30-7.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Monark22 said:


> Yeah went to the dam last night.. water is very low… saugeye not to be found… fished from 5:30-7.


Where are they hiding ?


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

fishless said:


> Where are they hiding ?


My guess is with them draining the lake down so low, it pushed a lot of the baitfish out and the saugeye went with them. 
I'm going to give it one more shot down there maby next weekend and if no luck, holding off till the ice is here.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> My guess is with them draining the lake down so low, it pushed a lot of the baitfish out and the saugeye went with them.
> I'm going to give it one more shot down there maby next weekend and if no luck, holding off till the ice is here.


Could be .They drew it down 8 ft last year also and I haven't done well in 2 yrs


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

fishless said:


> Could be .They drew it down 8 ft last year also and I haven't done well in 2 yrs


I defiantly caught a bunch in the spring and early summer, but had to really sort through them. Lots of shorts.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Hopefully someone is taking pics of the bank structure that is exposed right now. Come high water, youll have pin point locations to fish.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

allwayzfishin said:


> Hopefully someone is taking pics of the bank structure that is exposed right now. Come high water, youll have pin point locations to fish.


Been doing so for the past week. Mainly to confirm my suspensions of what is there.
One thing is for sure, there is an excess of submerged timber in ALL my go to Saugeye spots.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## atroyernodoubt (Oct 14, 2021)

allwayzfishin said:


> Hopefully someone is taking pics of the bank structure that is exposed right now. Come high water, youll have pin point locations to fish.


Do that alot so come spring and fall before draw down I got spots


----------

